# Fluffy animal pics to make you feel good



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

I must admit that cute fluffy animal pictures are my thing, and I found a website that is purely cute animal pictures. How can anyone not be cheered up by looking at adorable fluffy animals?!
http://www.cuteoverload.com/

P.S. takes ages to load and hard to scroll sometimes as it is just one picture after the other.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Weiner dog ftw


----------



## saik (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha, I check that site everyday. That and ICanHasCheezBurger.


----------

